
The Coronavirus Is Never Going Away - pmoriarty
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2020/08/coronavirus-will-never-go-away/614860/
======
seesawtron
Different strains of Coronaviruses have existed amongst us since they were
first discovered in the 1930s. Probably they have been here much longer. The
question was never whether the virus will go away or not but how long it will
take for us to contain and co-exist with this new strain of coronavirus i.e.
COVID-19.

Meta question: Are journalists (or even experts) allowed to make statements
about future as if they were fundamental truths? One could say there is xx
amount of chance that an event is likely to happen but why preach it as an
absolute truth.

~~~
nix23
>Are journalists (or even experts) allowed to make statements about future as
if they were fundamental truths?

Sure they are, but me too, Swiss Alp-cheese will forever be the best Cheese in
existence and will just go away if the Mountains or Humans or Alp-Cows go
away.

